
Mark Zuckerberg AWOL from Facebook’s Data Leak Damage Control Session - caseyf7
https://www.thedailybeast.com/exclusive-mark-zuckerberg-awol-from-facebooks-data-leak-damage-control-session
======
WheelsAtLarge
BS, he's not scared to show his face. He and his team are just analyzing their
next moves. What's the hurry? Whatever the problem is it can't and won't be
fixed in a flash.

He's one of the smartest CEO's in tech. He's looking to get an understanding
of the problem. There's no point of making a mistake because he has faulty
info.

